# 2014 Nissan Rogue SL wagon head light



## Pklambooy (Oct 12, 2019)

New forum for me and I’m helping son with his car. Passenger low beam is out. High beam is fine. Options include blown bulb or fuse (which I doubt?)? 
For the life of me I can’t figure out if I have an HID light system. The manual says H11 low beam but there is no indication that this vehicle has the typical plug for one. So I’m left thinking, unfortunately, that I’m dealing with an HID system that is expensive and not trivial to install......any thoughts.
pete


----------



## 295893 (Sep 9, 2019)

Pklambooy said:


> New forum for me and I’m helping son with his car. Passenger low beam is out. High beam is fine. Options include blown bulb or fuse (which I doubt?)?
> For the life of me I can’t figure out if I have an HID light system. The manual says H11 low beam but there is no indication that this vehicle has the typical plug for one. So I’m left thinking, unfortunately, that I’m dealing with an HID system that is expensive and not trivial to install......any thoughts.
> pete


----------



## Pklambooy (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks, I had seen this. Confident I don’t have LED, I was wondering about being able to tell if I have HID system.


----------



## Pklambooy (Oct 12, 2019)

bummer. I thought there might be familiarity with the subject. On a related note is it really necessary to take off the front grille and bumper simply to change the headlamp bulb???!!!!!!!


----------

